# Removing stucco from brick



## slatteryco (Jun 24, 2008)

What is the best method of removing stucco from clay brick(exterior)...the brick is orange so it is fairly soft... lime mortar pointing. The plaster is portland based maybe 20 yrs old & was really done well. We have tried using electric hammers but was damaging the brick & are now using hammer/chiesel the old fashioned way. The stucco is really well adhered to the brick & some is remaining on there . Sand blasting to remove remnants..acid washing??..what effect does acid have on lime mortar...cant be good?. I am thinking of repointing the brick with lime mortar...good idea or not?. I know that in Ireland they are repointing stone laid with lime with a lime mortar. Would appreciate your input


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

If its really stuck on then it isnt going anywhere. Not without ruining whats underneath it.

Thin veneer over it.


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

Furthermore, if it is that soft orange brick, it probably was never meant to be exposed to the elements. :no:

D.


----------

